# Phylobates eggs



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I have been hearing calling from the Bicolor quarantine tank so when I put them in their permanent vivarium I added a coco hut with a petri dish. Today I noticed my first egg. Ya only 1 egg.. but Im stoked that its a boy and girl! They were sold to me as a probable 0.2 so when I heard calling I was surprised.. but still wasnt sure there was a pair. 

Any way, I am used to tinc eggs, leucomela eggs, and even some ranitomeya eggs, but never have I seen a phylobates egg. This thing looks weird! Its not circle like Im used to. 

Whats your thoughts on this?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Thats a great start! But the egg is probably a dud... They should be round and look comparable to the tinc eggs you're more familiar with (just a little smaller and usually lots more of them at a time!).

Good luck with them!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool. I'm just stoked that they Are a pair! I'm sure they will get it right soon enough. thanks for the reply Jeremy.


----------

